# Regrets



## bkovach06 (Aug 3, 2010)

well, i'm only 22 and married to a 43 year old woman, we dated for a couple months then decided to get married, at the time i was all for it, and didn't really consider the consequences, for the past couple months it has been terrible, she is always depressed for whatever reason and i just can't help but to think about our future.... i was in a 2+ year relationship right before i met her and when i ended it i guess i was looking for someone to be around and she was the first person that showed in interest, i really want to have kids (3 to be exact) and now that i think about it, my wife would be in her mid-late 60's raising teenagers, i've been having thoughts of divorce for the last couple weeks but i'm too scared to bring anything up, should i consider counseling? I just hink i am a case of "married to early" i was 21 and i still have a lot of growing to do and it's hard for me to committ to a marriage now, my lifes not exactly organized, i'm still in school, i work full time and i have to balance a marriage, it's very stressful, any help/comments are apprciated


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's just too much age difference. Obviously you didn't think things though before getting married. I just don't see this working out, if you hope to have children.


----------

